# Help needed with Birthday Present Suggestion for 60yr old Auntie!



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I am struggling with what to buy my Auntie for her 60th Birthday on Sunday 8th March.  I am extremely close to her and always try to spoil her, but I really have no idea what to buy her!!!!  

She is such a lovely lady and would do anything for anyone, she has almost brought me up from being little, as my Mam worked when I was younger, she has one son, and we are like brother & sister.  She cared for my Nanna until she died last August and obviously this is still very raw and she has been really down since we lost my Nanna... I would love to do something special for her but just dont know what.... she is a person who hates a fuss and hates to think that anyone is spending any money on her, but she would happily give others the world.

* She isn't one for lots of smellies, has loads of perfume she got for Christmas
* She only wears limited jewellry.... which she already has and has had lots bought, which she only wears for special occasions
* She doesn't really have any hobbies, other than reading, but likes Catherine Cookson books and has them all!
* She doesn't really go out anywhere other than out with family and to the shops, she is all for the family.

I have thought of clothes, a pamper session, or some kind of spa day, but I know she wouldn't feel comfortable with this....

I really am completely stuck, so any ideas would be gratefully appreciated!!!

Thanks in advance

Felicity Wishes xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

How about an experience day?baloon ride. My mum had this for her 60th and loved it.

Alternatively why don't you arrange a pamper day for a group of you so she doesn't feel out of her depth or alone


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

How about buying a piece of woodland for her or maybe naming a rose after her?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

When my mum was 60 me and my sisters arranged a girly day out for us all - we got the train to a nearby town, had a meal, went and had our nails done at a nail bar, walked round the shops, then got a coffee and cake. Throughout the day we took loads of photo's then made up an album with them all as an 'extra' present. My mum is very family orientated and said it was the best present she has ever had, so much so we did it all again the next year!

Chux xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fab idea Chux


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you want to name a rose, it can be v expensive! Thousands in fact.

We did, for my mum - she's a Chelsea winner, so into her flowers, and it was perfect for her 60th, but we split it three ways. If you go through the ARBA then it's £600, and for that you get a certificate and ten plants too.

They're not terribly net-friendly, the members, so Google it and find the secretary and give them a ring - they shoud guide you through the rest.

Otherwise you can do it cheaply with seeds from the net, but it's not the same.

xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your ideas girls, definitly food for thought  

Chux - Fab idea, however we do something similar for Mothers Day and have it all planned already...this year is going to be hard as first mothers day without my Nanna and we always did it together  

I am going to really think in the morning and then need to get my bum into gear, thanks anyway and keep the ideas coming girls!

Love FW xxx


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

What about something like a trip to the Theatre?  It of course depends if there is anything on near where you live.  We did this for my Mum's 60th and she loved it


----------

